# Hydroton weight & volume



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

Can someone tell me how many pounds of hydroton are in a certain volume? Pounds per volumetric gallon, etc.? Everywhere I've seen it for sale it's been by weight; I know the volume I need, so I just need to know how much a certain volume weighs and I can do the caculations.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

1 liter is about 1 pound.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

It does, thank you!


----------

